
Bionic Lens: This 8-Minute Surgery Will Give You Superhuman Vision - mengjiang
http://www.viralalternativenews.com/2015/12/meet-bionic-lens-this-8-minute-surgery.html?m=1
======
brudgers
Original news story: [http://www.cbc.ca/news/technology/ocumetics-bionic-lens-
coul...](http://www.cbc.ca/news/technology/ocumetics-bionic-lens-could-give-
you-vision-3x-better-than-20-20-1.3078257)

